# Noob recording questions



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

So I tried to record something with the only camera I have a while back (my webcam lol). I failed miserably. I need something that will capture the true sound of my amp. I was wondering

1. Is there a good quality mic I can hook up to my computer to record my amp? If so, can someone recommend me one?

2. What software would I be best using?


Or if there is any good recording strategies (without having to spend thousands of dollars building a studio lol), please tell me. 

Thanks. 

By the way, it's a very high gain amp, so I want to get the true sound of it without it turning fuzzy. It always ends up sounding so trebly and ugly..


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

You might want to look at Audio Interfaces and mics like the Shure SM57. It will probably run you a few hundred dollars to do this setup, but it's something that's going to stay with you whenever you need a good quality recording.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i STRONGLY suggest Audacity also. i've used it all along, you can record many tracks. and also u can edit it so it fades, where it fades. and the best thing!! is that there is an equalizer, so if u record and its too fuzzy, like u said because u have high distortion. Just add bass to it through the equalizer. Hope this may help 

Link:
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Guys

Also a total newb when it comes to recording, I did download Audacity...now what?

What do I need to record to the program, probably a Mic with USB and also a USB guitar cable?
Is it possible to do multipule tracks and mix them into one song?

Thanks
Bev


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I recently bought one of these http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1901

Nice little tool that can be used as a condenser mic straight into your computer via USB port. Or as a 4-track that spits mp3 files.

It comes with Cubase LE that I guess can be used like Audacity. However, I am a Mac user, so I plan to use it with Garage Band.

It seemed like a good entry level solution for about $300 including the Cubase LE software.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Mac or PC?

If you're on a Mac, then you can get an Apogee Duet. Killer converters, apparently the pre's are good too. $400 is a steal for such a cool piece of gear!

Throw in a used 57 or 58 and you're set!

PC? My condolences... but seriously, maybe an M-Audio interface, or a Presonus Firebox would suffice.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you for your condolences.. I have PC..


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What about something here?

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/recording/multitrack-recorders


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

My Delta 66 is decent enough, but the fire box is better


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

What about one of these, for you PC folk:

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Line-6-Toneport-GX-USB-Recording-Interface?sku=241406


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Boss BR-600.

best $350 I've ever spent.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

SM57>M-Audio 410>PC

used prices are 75-ish for the micl, 200-250 or so for the 410. You can get both for under $300 and you're good to go.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

get a MAC....a MAC Mini will do the trick if you have your own mouse, monitor or keyboard..........Garage Band (comes with the MAC) - for 1 track at a time is a great tool - especially when trying to record leads over backing tracks etc - the tie into Itunes is very tight....and making MP3's is dead easy.....You can mic your amp and plug the mic directly into the back of the MAC,....no need for an M Audio interface....and no annoying USB latency that I found to be ever so apparent on the setup I used to have with an MAudio and a PC..

for my guitar recording - I plug my Line6 POD XT Live into the MAC - and Garage Band takes it right from there - no need for a mic setup


----------

